# Canadian Resume



## ju and bri (Aug 1, 2010)

Unfortunately my prfoession (accountant) has just been removed from the POL and so we are now starting the process of looking for a job offer instead.

We have contacted a company called REDUK who put a UK CV into Canadian format and then post on their database.

Has anyone out there used this service and was it worthwhile?

Thanks

julie and brian


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

ju and bri said:


> Unfortunately my prfoession (accountant) has just been removed from the POL and so we are now starting the process of looking for a job offer instead.
> 
> We have contacted a company called REDUK who put a UK CV into Canadian format and then post on their database.
> 
> ...


No, I haven't used them. But you can find templates of Canadian resumes online for free. 

Visit the workopolis website. I think monster Canada also has those templates.

>>workopolis.com/work.aspx?action=Transfer&View=Content/Common/ResourceCentre/career911/resumes/ResumeIntroView&lang=EN<<


----------



## legendary74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah me either I haven’t use them better check *free sample resume* for more Canadian templates. Just a tip, make your resume have a distinctive look. Many people simply type up a list of their previous employers and where they went to school and call it a resume --which it may be. However, with a well-designed template, your resume will stand out as being professional and attractive. This can make a much better first impression.


----------

